# black fish



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you know when you go to the home page or any page that at the top where it says piranha-fury.com and next to it where it has the advisory sticker. what is the fish that is behind that.You know the one that is all black. is that a older rhom or a black piranha . is there a difference between the to. i would like to have one. thanks in advance.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

soory this should be in piranha discussion.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, that is a rhom. Sometimes called black piranha.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

That is a really nice looking rhom


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:rock: so it is a rhom. how long do they take to get that size and color. thanks for the help.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven't seen a blue rhom as of yet. So I think the color is caused by the tank's lights... I think that fish is a jet black rhom!

I don't know how long it would take to grow a rhom to that size - as far as I know, no one has grown a rhom from juvenile/sub-adult to a fully mature beast - I think that fish was already very big when it was purchased...

*_Moved to Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I haven't seen a blue rhom as of yet. So I think the color is caused by the tank's lights... I think that fish is a jet black rhom!
> 
> I don't know how long it would take to grow a rhom to that size - as far as I know, no one has grown a rhom from juvenile/sub-adult to a fully mature beast - I think that fish was already very big when it was purchased...
> 
> *_Moved to Piranha Discussion_*





> I don't know how long it would take to grow a rhom to that size - as far as I know, no one has grown a rhom from juvenile/sub-adult to a fully mature beast - I think that fish was already very big when it was purchased...


i've heard that it takes over 20 years for a rhom to reach full size but it might be totally wrong, have read it in a thread a time ago....


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

why not judazz, why hasn't anyone grown a rhom from baby to adult? does it take that long or is so complicated? i have no clue


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

boxer said:


> why not judazz, why hasn't anyone grown a rhom from baby to adult? does it take that long or is so complicated? i have no clue


 Rhoms grow very slowly.
Around an inch per year in the aquarium is a pretty much normal growth rate.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

they are also pretty sensitive to conditions. so you need to take great care of them (water changes)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap black piranha = Serrasalmus Rhombeus...all i can say is i bougth 1 2" Rhom about 10 years ago then i sold it to a friend 3 years ago and now it's only 9" TL and it's body color is grey...they are slow growers and live more than 30 years (with proper care of course) and keep growing/darkening their entire life...







!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> why not judazz, why hasn't anyone grown a rhom from baby to adult? does it take that long or is so complicated? i have no clue


 First of all, like mentioned, rhoms grow extremely slowly (specimen that are 14 or more inches are easily well over 10-15 years of age), and secondly, they might never even reach their full potential size in captivity, because they lack certain nutrients in their diet and/or certain chemicals in the water the do find in the wild.

I may not be 100% correct about the second factor mentioned, but I remember reading about that a while ago: maybe someone else can shed some light on this?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > why not judazz, why hasn't anyone grown a rhom from baby to adult? does it take that long or is so complicated? i have no clue
> ...


 i have heard this also and i also have seen a topic in which it was stated that 2 rhoms were given to someone and years later they were still not that big i think its was even upto 12 years before they died.
maybe they have not been kept alive long enough for them to reach a decent size from juvi size or that they just wont reach it anyway.
we really need to ask someone who has kept the same fish for well over 10 years to be sure otherwise its just speculation.
the info that judazz advised on the nutrient thing i heard this contributed too them growing really slow but i cant remember who said it.
dixon


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm guessing if you put a 2" Rhom in a 300 gal tank, it would grow to a large size faster than if it was to be in a 20 gal then a 55 then a 75 ... so on.
Does anyone else agree/disagree with the idea that if it was in a large tank all it's life from juvi on up, then it would grow larger faster?


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

probably, i bet that black fish up there when it was caught in the wild, i bet it wasn't 20 years old, alot could happen to fish in the wild in 20 years. i guess what i'm trying to say is, i think the more water you have the faster its growth rate could be, i'm not a rhom expert though, personally i think some of them are ugly.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:rock: but i have heard that some rhoms have red eyes and are silver and some have black eyes and black bodys. although some people say that the only true black piranha is a serrasalmus niger. then others say that a black piranha is a serrasalmus rhombeus. this what got me con fused. i what the piranha that is all black and has red eyes. is there a piranha like this. and how come a most pics of rhoms are they are all silver. or do they darken as they get older. i plan on getting one and keep it in ether a 20L or a 40BR. just to keep it in there for a couple of years. would that be ok. thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Rhoms do grow at a much slower rate then say a rbp or caribe...i heard but not sure if its true rhoms grow an inch a year but in the end its worth it there beautiful fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> but i have heard that some rhoms have red eyes and are silver and some have black eyes and black bodys. although some people say that the only true black piranha is a serrasalmus niger. then others say that a black piranha is a serrasalmus rhombeus. this what got me con fused. i what the piranha that is all black and has red eyes. is there a piranha like this. and how come a most pics of rhoms are they are all silver. or do they darken as they get older. i plan on getting one and keep it in ether a 20L or a 40BR. just to keep it in there for a couple of years. would that be ok. thanks for all the help guys.:nod:


 s. niger is no longer a valid name
they are rhoms or black piranha


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:rock: so does that make the the rhom a black piranha or is a black piranha its own kind of fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> so does that make the the rhom a black piranha or is a black piranha its own kind of fish.


 Black piranha, white piranha, diamond rhom, xingu, highback, etc. are all common names but hold no scientific value whatesoever - people can invent new names, shippers and sellers can stick (self-invented) names on any fish they'd like to...
People can call any piranha a "black piranha", wheter it's a rhom or not...

That's why sticking to scientific names is much clearer. Piranha classification is still a mess (so it seems), but at least it's accurate... Rhombeus is the name given to a whole group of fish, including what people used to call S. niger (which is an obsolete name nowadays....)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

S. Rhombeus is a somewhat widespread fish throughout the amazon river system. The variances in location and color, etc. affect the "common name" of the fish. Even "Black Piranha" has been attributed to several different species. I think all rhoms I've seen are very unique to one another, irregardless of where they come from. It's good to know the different common names to distinguish what traits the fish has, and to specify to a dealer what you want.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The rhom in the banner is hareballs. It is a wild caught 12" rhom and a beautiful fish. I have never heard of a rhom reaching more than 10" in the aquarium. every rhom that i have heard is larger than 10"...if measured accuratly...are wild caught. Also, All rhoms that I have ever heard of have red eyes when they mature. Some may get red eyes sooner than others but they all get them eventually.


----------

